# paper mache'



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok- Im making a huge paper mache pumpkin and Im wondering how many layers I should do? I made a form from a large trash bag and will eventually take it out and make a top for my pumpkin so that I can have a light inside ( I guess its a JOL since Ill cut out a face too). Im using old phone book adn watered down glue for the application- thanks!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

In the ezine we had a how to like this from...stalloween...he's a member here.
Very good in the mache department, maybe he can help with ur question.Heres a link to the story/how-to he did for us, maybe it will help some.
http://homehauntnews.com/april08page9.html

good luck on your project, sounds pretty neat....be sure to post pics of it when done.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

When I built my pumpkin I used quite a few layers for strength, somewhere around around 10 or 12. The real strenth came from the addition of papier mache clay that was added to the top of the strip mache. The clay not only strengthened the pumpkin shell but also defined the ridges giving it a more pumpkin-like look.

Here's the instructions:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=32

-scott


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks so much! Ill let you know how it came out when Im done!


----------



## Esmerelda (Apr 30, 2008)

ok, I'm new here too and am wondering if anyone can give me a start in the right direction for making a pretty big paper mache project and a good paste (or is it just better to get a gallon of glue?). Voices of the masters quite welcomed!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I've heard all sorts of recipies, from simple watered-down glue, to simple flour and water, and even ones that you have to boil! Scott, what has worked well for you? Any certain ratios of components? I'm looking at making a papier mache mask for my costume this year, but am unsure of the best "glue" for a strong bond.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

You are right, everybody has their favorite paste recipe and there really isn't a right or wrong. I prefer flour based pastes although I have tried the majority of other recipes. Even with flour pastes you have differences...some boil the mixture and some don't. Here is the recipe that I've used for the last year or so, I never measure anything so the ratios are approximate.

3 cups flour, 1 cup white glue, 1 cup liquid starch. Using a hand mixer or blender add enough hot tap water until the completely mixed and the consistency of thin pancake batter. You can also add some salt or bleach to help prevent the leftover paste from souring. Unused paste should be put in an airtight container and refrigerated, the leftover can be stored for several days.

The recipe dries fast and hard. The glue gives it some strengthand the starch helps speed up the drying process in my opinion. Again, I'm sure many people prefer other ingredients but this recipe has worked well for me.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, Scott! I may try this out this weekend!


----------

